# Can't log in



## Anonymous (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Guys, this is GB. I am having trouble with the site today. It is not letting me log in. I have it set up to remember me so I don't need to log in each time, but something must be going on.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 14, 2005)

Ummmm, wonder what's UP??


----------



## mudbug (Jan 14, 2005)

geebs, that's weird.  I see your name in green down on the list of who's online.
 :?:


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2005)

OK I'm back now. Yeah when I was on as a guest, I still saw my name in green on the bottom. Very strange indeed!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2005)

really weird GB! lol - I have to login all throughout the day - normally it remembers me but even with clicking the box it still won't - you probably saw your name because the site doesn't update itself for so many minutes.  I'll mention this to Geoff "up above".


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2005)




----------

